# I hate when my friends plan something weeks in advance..



## 14360 (Aug 2, 2006)

Cause you can never tell when you're gonna get a bout of D the day of a big party or something. It sucks, and I get so nervous about my stomach, and it's hard to enjoy a party when you're so worried about the next thing you put in your mouth will cause an explosion in your stomach.


----------



## 13647 (May 30, 2006)

Sadly, I, along with most of the people here, know exactly what you mean. I never make plans in advance, I do everything last minute, and never give definite yes'. I always say "maybe" or "I'll see", which tends to get on peoples nerves, but what else can you do?Good luckAndrea


----------



## threeheadedmonkey (Aug 9, 2006)

yeah this happened to me the other week one of my friends had his 21st birthday and just before leaving to go i had toilet problems so i only went to his birthday for like 30 minutes and was real embarresed i had to leave


----------



## 14360 (Aug 2, 2006)

I know how you feel. A few weeks ago at movie night, I got D, and the last night at the theater I did too. Luckily it was a one-trip time, but still not fun.


----------



## 14399 (Sep 12, 2006)

Yes I know how you feel.This happened to me at a Heavy Heavy Low Low Concert. I waited in line for 30 minutes, then all of a sudden I had pains and my girlfriend was there I was really embarrased but my g.f knows about me and she just says GO POOP ha-ha.But anyway I left drove 10 miuntes to my house then I didn't have to go anymore.


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

Yes, my g/f still asks me things a month in advance, to which I tell her "sure, I'll call off work, but then it's up to my stomach..."


----------

